# Sol had babies!



## LunaSol (Oct 13, 2021)

I posted about Sol last October in another thread when she got diagnosed with meningeal worm and almost completely lost the use of her hind legs. This happened just weeks after she'd been bred and so we made a difficult choice in giving her steroids, knowing she would likely lose her babies if she was pregnant.

Well, she looked quite un-pregnant until just a few weeks ago, and then last week went from looking like this:









to surprising us with three babies when we checked on her a couple of hours later! Babies are healthy, none the worse for her steroid course, and are a buckling that's a clone of his father, and two little doelings. I don't have proper pictures yet but here's her with two if them:









I can't believe the journey she's been on in her short life, from healthy doe to lame and needing to be lifted up in a sling for help walking to now being a perfect first time mom to beautiful babies 😍 I'm couldn't be more grateful 🙏🏽


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations on Sol's babies. And your hard work for her has paid off. Well done.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s amazing. What an incredible journey. Congratulations on the beautiful babies!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aw! That’s wonderful! Congratulations on the adorable kids!


----------



## Nubian-Shepherdess (Aug 7, 2021)

Well done! It's those kind of victories that make the struggle worth pushing through! Well done indeed!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Wow! Thats Wonderful. Congrats! Cant wait to see more pictures!💖💝💞


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I am so happy for you!! What an amazing journey!
She looks like a great mom, and the kids are so cute!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

You have been on quite a journey. For all your hard work she rewarded you with babies. Congrats they are very cute


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

You've done such a great job with her! And her babies are such cuties! Congratulations!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Wow, what a journey! And such adorable kiddos!


----------



## LunaSol (Oct 13, 2021)

Thank you everyone 💕 It's hard to get pictures of babies who don't want to stand still for any length of time but I'm filling up my phone with my attempts! Sol is still wonky on her legs but it's so heart-warming to see what a good mama she's being 🤗


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww they are healthy and good looking little ones !!💗💖💝


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

❤❤


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Nothing puts a smile on someones face like a baby. The are adorable


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So cute! The pictures are great!!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Awwww! They’re adorable! Congratulations Sol and you they’re miracles 🐐🐐🐐😁🥰


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! What little dolls! How adorable!


----------



## LunaSol (Oct 13, 2021)

Didn't want to start a new post so I thought I'd announce right here that Sol's sister Luna, who also suffered from meningeal worm at the same time but was left with far worse lingering symptoms, has also had her babies. I spent so much time poring over all the information on this site for all the signs of imminent birth, and although I stayed in the birthing pen on and off till 1 am last night I saw all the symptoms except goo. She was dry as a bone on her backend so I went off to bed thinking she was hours away from doing anything. This morning we woke up to three beautiful babies - 2 girls and a boy, just like her sister had. Except these are the cutest little moo cows I've ever seen 😄 Is this common colouring for Spanish goats? Well mostly Spanish. Luna and Sol are half-Boer too but the buck is full Spanish. Either way, just happy to be all done with our first kidding season with no drama. Momma had them all cleaned up, and placenta passed by the time we found her.
[Edited to add: I meant to say Luna was left with far LESS symptoms. I must be giddy from seeing baby goats 😆]


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Congratulations


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations Luna. 
We cant give the moo names can we? Are you keeping any moo goats? Is that a new breed? Yes? Ok....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## LunaSol (Oct 13, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Congratulations Luna.
> We cant give the moo names can we? Are you keeping any moo goats? Is that a new breed? Yes? Ok....


I wish I could name them! But I promised my husband I wouldn't. His family had cows growing up and they stuck with a numbering system so he feels that by naming the goats I'm going to get too attached and then have a hard time letting them go if and when the time comes. So although we named our first few (he reluctantly indulged me there 💕) I have solemnly promised him no more names 

So Sol's babies are 001, 002, 003, and these will be 004, 005, 006 LOL. Can't wait for 007. You just KNOW I'm gonna nickname him "Bond, James Bond" 🤣

As for breed, I don't know enough to know whether this counts as a new breed. We're also not looking to become registered breeders as such, we're just enjoying having goats for now. And because we're wanting to grow our herd (started with 5 does and 1 buck) we'll be keeping all the doelings and wethering one buckling to keep as a companion for our current buck, and then selling the other buckling. We'll be waiting till they grow up a bit before deciding which one to keep and which one to sell. It really is fun going through and learning all the different stages of goat ownership!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

@LunaSol naming them certainly makes it harder. It sounds like your hubby has a plan. You are a responsable goat momma. But Bond sounds good.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Dapples are in boer goats. They are gorgeouse babies! Congrats!💖💝💞


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

🥰 Congratulations on Luna’s babies!!! She did so well! And they are so cute, little cows.


----------



## LunaSol (Oct 13, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Dapples are in boer goats. They are gorgeouse babies! Congrats!💖💝💞


Oh that's good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

They are cute! I'm glad things are going so well after you and your girls went through that rough patch with m-worm. You're doing a great job!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------

